
Free book on probability and statistics with R - mattcoolidge
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/07/a-free-book-on-probability-and-statistics-with-r.html
======
brg
Lavine's "Introduction to Statistical Thought" provided me with a great
introduction to using R. The free text is available on his website:
<http://www.math.umass.edu/~lavine/Book/book.html>

